# Mattress



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Mattress - Full Size
Includes box spring
Barely used
Smoke free/Pet free home
$100 obo

Located in North Canton. Must p/u



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

sold Please close


----------

